# Lobster & crab.......am I alone ?



## IKE (Apr 2, 2018)

I know to many folks having a lobster or crab leg dinner is a big deal but I've just never cared much for either one......don't get me wrong, I like fresh water and some salt water fish and I also like shrimp, clams, squid, escargot once in awhile and I really like scallops but for some reason eating lobster and crab just doesn't get me all that fired up like it does some folks.

If mama has a craving for lobster I'll normally go to the store and get her a couple of live lobster and bring them home and steam them for her and I'll just eat whatever else is around or if she's in a mood to eat out I'll take her to Red Lobster and I'll normally get grilled fish, broiled chops or more than likely a steak while she dines on lobster and or crab legs.

Am I the only one that is indifferent when it comes to lobster and crab legs ?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 2, 2018)

I don't think that some luxury foods like lobster and crab have enough WOW for the money.  

I suppose a lot of it has to do with the foods that we ate when we were growing up.  When I was a kid we ate a lot more peanut butter than caviar.  If I have a choice I will go for the peanut butter every time, LOL!!! 

The exception for me would be a lobster roll.


----------



## IKE (Apr 2, 2018)

Aunt Bea; said:
			
		

> I suppose a lot of it has to do with the foods that we ate when we were growing up.




I think you're probably right Bea......growing up I can't ever recall having anything other than frozen fish sticks and fish that I caught that my mom would fry up for supper.


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 2, 2018)

I love seafood - any and all - and I'm partial to lobster but I want it fresh caught and preferably cooked by me.  Most people over cooked it.  When I RV traveled, I always had a large pot for steaming fresh lobster and shrimp.

I'm with Aunt Bea on the lobster roll.  Best lunch ever eaten out - lobster roll at a Maine roadside stand, eaten at wooden picnic table outside beside the water.  Second best - fried grouper sandwich from Seven-Mile Grill in Florida Keys.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 2, 2018)

I love all sea food. When I was growing up we had shrimp quite often. In the 50's it wasn't all that expensive. Shrimp isn't a treat for me anymore, but I love lobster and crab dipped in drawn butter. I'm also a picker. I love to sit and pick at the legs and claws to find all those juicy, sweet, tender pieces of meat. Picking is half the fun. I draw the line with cray fish though. That's a bit to much picking for me besides my Grandpa's words keep coming to my mind. He use to call it bait.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 2, 2018)

We enjoy the taste of crab legs, and eat them at the casino buffet when we make our monthly trip to the city.  However, they are a bit of a pain, breaking the shells off to get at the meat.  I usually wind up going back to the serving line 2 or 3 times to get enough to satisfy my appetite, and wind up with a full bucket of shells on the table.  As part of our "meal comps", they are a nice diversion, but I would never pay several dollars extra for them.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 2, 2018)

Ike, I'm with your wife.       I love seafood and lobster is my absolute favorite... though I also love shrimp and oysters.   My brother has never liked crab or crustaceans; he calls them "bottom feeders."   :lol:   (He's weird but I love him anyway.)


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 2, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Ike, I'm with your wife.       I love seafood and lobster is my absolute favorite... though I also love shrimp and oysters.   My brother has never liked crab or crustaceans; he calls them "bottom feeders."   :lol:   (He's weird but I love him anyway.)


I'll eat Lobster and crab anytime, LOVE it!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 2, 2018)

Never had a taste for it, fresh water fish for me..


----------



## terry123 (Apr 2, 2018)

Love lobster and crab but too expensive for me!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 2, 2018)

Love them both. Love all seafood. 

There was a time in northern New England when our waters teemed with lobster and oysters. There were so many that lobster became prison food and prisoners actually revolted at least once over having to eat it all the time.

I read that wagon loads of lobsters were dumped into gardens as fertilizer, but not sure I believe that because of the high salt.

New Haven Harbor had one of the most highly populated oyster beds in the east. Now, not one.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2018)

I used to go crabbing with my father and my family at night when I was a child on summer vacations.  We used a long handled crab net, my job was to lure them towards us with a flashlight, not on them because that would make them go deep or go away, just in front of them.  I got such a thrill crabbing back then, and we always brought home a bushel full of blue claw crabs.  My family sat around the table eating crabs on newspapers for easy clean-up, and always urged me to try some, I never would even have a bite....yes, picky eater and skinny 'pickle' at the time, young child.

Anyhoo, I didn't start tasting and liking crabs until I married my husband, now we often get king crab legs if they look good and are on sale, eat them at home and enjoy them.  I only dip the meat in hot butter, but my hubby also uses cocktail sauce with his.  I prefer to eat these at home, rather than a restaurant.  King crab legs are easier to eat than snow crab legs, less work and more meat.

Lobster tails I've had a few times, but not crazy about them, prefer king crab legs.  My husband gladly eats the knuckles, and I just like the other parts of the leg.  Neither of us like to eat whole crabs or lobsters, just legs and tails.

I prefer crabs and shrimp over regular fish, but we do eat salmon fillets often and other fish now and then, like rockfish, mahi mahi, halibut, etc.  Of course a freshly caught brook trout fried in butter on a camping trip is heaven.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 2, 2018)

*When I was a kid, lobster or crab were a luxury for a special meal out.  Though my parents always had shrimp at the holidays.  Now, shrimp is my least favorite of the "fancy" seafoods.  But I still love going to the Chinese Buffet with DH on Friday or Saturday evenings and having the crab legs.  I like lobster tail, but have not had it in ages.*


----------



## MaggieM (Apr 3, 2018)

We used to live on the west coast in Oregon and crabbing and clamming were at the very least a weekly thing for us. 

There is nothing like a fresh Dungeness crab or fresh razor clams !


----------



## Keesha (Apr 3, 2018)

I don’t like any seafood except for some fish so I always pass on lobster and crab however my husband is the exact opposite. He’s from the east coast and they grew up on this stuff so he loves it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 4, 2018)

I never heard of razor clams but they look delicious. I can't eat raw oysters any more because of a bulge inside my throat. I have had two surgeries but it came back. Lobster is OK I prefer crab but fish is my favorite. I have perfected baking salmon and so it is top of my list. Never was big on shrimp.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 4, 2018)

I don't eat lobster or crab and clams and especially shrimp just look ickky....shudder. A nice piece of poached salmon is my luxury seafood.

No one has mentioned that imitation crab that you buy in those cello packs to shred and mix up with Helluva Good Dressing for a dip, ok in my books.


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 4, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> I don't eat lobster or crab and clams and especially shrimp just look ickky....shudder. A nice piece of poached salmon is my luxury seafood.
> 
> *No one has mentioned that imitation crab that you buy in those cello packs to shred and mix up with Helluva Good Dressing for a dip, ok in my books.*


*
*
It also makes a decent quick salad when mixed with a little diced onion, celery, mayo and a touch of curry powder.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 4, 2018)

Don't like the fake crab. I like the real thing.


----------



## tortiecat (Apr 4, 2018)

Love both shrimp and lobster!  Have frozen shrimp in freezer, do an 'alfredo sauce' and add shrimp
and serve  with  fresh pasta.  Mother's Day at my son's is lobster, which he cracked and takes from
shell.  Local fish restaurant has a lobster roll that I love and try to go there in the summer, sit outside
and watch the pleasure yachts go by.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 4, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> I don't eat lobster or crab and clams and especially shrimp just look ickky....shudder. A nice piece of poached salmon is my luxury seafood.
> 
> *No one has mentioned that imitation crab that you buy in those cello packs* to shred and mix up with Helluva Good Dressing for a dip, ok in my books.



And with good reason.       (Sorry, but that stuff is gross.)


----------



## Seeker (Apr 4, 2018)

I love both lobster and crab....Only time I use the imitation crab is if I make fried wontons.


----------



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2018)

I love all kinds of seafood. Nowadays you can buy lump or claw crab in small containers. Phillips is a good brand and Chicken of the Sea also sells it. I like dumping it into a salad and adding mayonnaise. Lobster is my favorite seafood. My record is three.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Apr 4, 2018)

I like minced crabmeat and bay scallops. However, I don't care for lobster (especially how they are boiled to their death...awful), langostinos, oysters, clams, mussels, shrimp. Basically, I don't want to pick the food out of the carcass or see it on my plate. Also, I can't get past the look of lobster and shrimp beforehand. Same even goes for chicken or turkey bones, can't look at them. Pretty much eat Boars Head Deli meat if I want that.


----------



## needshave (Apr 7, 2018)

Except for some fish and Chips entree's I normally pass on all other fish and always pass on Lobster and crab.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2018)

We just had some nice king crab legs that I bought from Costco a few days ago, they were good!  Here's an article I just read about a lobster that was cotton candy blue color, caught in Canada, thought that was interesting.  More here.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 20, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> We just had some nice king crab legs that I bought from Costco a few days ago, they were good!  Here's an article I just read about a lobster that was cotton candy blue color, caught in Canada, thought that was interesting.  More here.
> 
> View attachment 53322



KRUSTY!!!???


----------



## jujube (Jun 20, 2018)

We spent a month in Maine several years ago.  I ate so much lobster in every form imaginable that it's a wonder I didn't grow claws.  The lobster harvest had come in early and exceedingly plentiful and it was going for practically nothing......a large cooked lobster picked up at a "pound" could be had for $2.

The mussels were amazing, too.  I bought a mussel "appetizer" at a bar attached to a pound for maybe $5 and out came a platter the size of a semi truck hubcap heaped with mussels.  I ate until I was almost sick and still didn't get to the bottom.

The clams?  Don't even get me started.  I'm so hungry now...…

I was told that back in the early days, lobsters were considered fit only for the poor folk.  The wealthy wouldn't touch them.....only beef and other meats were on their tables.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 21, 2018)

jujube said:


> I was told that back in the early days, lobsters were considered fit only for the poor folk. The wealthy wouldn't touch them.....only beef and other meats were on their tables.



I bet the first guy to eat a lobster was mighty hungry and downright desperate!layful:


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 21, 2018)

I think tha lobster id overrated, but I do love crab.  when I was young, crab was cheap - in fact the lobster fishermen would often give it away, so I ate plenty.  Note that in the UK, we're talking about the edible brown crab.  I like most seafood  - prawn, shrimp, crab, mussels (I love mussels - I recon that the Belgians have the best ones)  etc..  I also love Octopus, though it's not common here.


----------



## Lara (Jun 24, 2018)

Has anyone eaten Soft Shelled Crabs? Did you like them? You eat the whole crab shell and all, fried.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 24, 2018)

Yummm. It happens I am eating some shrimps right now. Who remembers this song?


Crabs Walk Sideways And Lobsters Walk Straight







We won't let you take her for your mate!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## DaveA (Jul 26, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> KRUSTY!!!???



Mr. Crab - - one of my favorite characters!!!  You really need grandkids to familiarize yourself with Sponge Bob and his cast of characters.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 26, 2018)

DaveA said:


> You really need grandkids to familiarize yourself with Sponge Bob and his cast of characters.



Got 15 of the little grandcritters

Patrick was my hero

then most grew to teen hood... Simpson's, then.... family guy

needless to say, I had zero control of the remote


...so I moved to the woods
the whole place is remote...and it's mine...all mine


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 27, 2018)

Lobster is very bland tasting.

Crab is tastier. But I rarely indulge.

Not enough bang for the buck.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2018)

Capt Lightning said:


> I think tha lobster id overrated, but I do love crab.  when I was young, crab was cheap - in fact the lobster fishermen would often give it away, so I ate plenty.  Note that in the UK, we're talking about the edible brown crab.  I like most seafood  - prawn, shrimp, crab, mussels (I love mussels - I recon that the Belgians have the best ones)  etc..  I also love Octopus, though it's not common here.



Me too, I eat Octopus and squid much more when I'm in Spain because I love it and it's ridiculously cheap unlike here, they're also very much bigger ... I love Crab and mussels too.. and the Spanish ''can'' mussels  so I always bring a lot back with me to see me through until my next visit.

I used to  love  prawns but I rarely eat them now except in a seafood chowder perhaps.. 

I agree that Lobster is too expensive for the meat content... and really not very tasty anyway. I think we should just let them swim in the sea in peace..lol


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 27, 2018)

As a life long raw oyster eater I developed a bulge in my throat about 10 years ago and after two surgeries it has come back. Now, because of this bulge I cannot pass an oyster through my throat. Bummer.


----------

